# Push Button Start on the Cruze...



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

For those of you that have this feature, what happens if you exit the car while the engine is running and walk away with the fob? Does the engine shut down and the doors lock when you get out of range? Or, do you just get warning chimes?


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

On my Corvette with the same features, nothing would happen. It would keep running as if you had left the keys in the ignition with the engine running.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing myself. Anyone tried it? I don't have push start so I can't.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, I went to instantservice.com on the BYO page for Cruze and played "Stump The Band" with them. Here's conversation:

"_*Welcome to Chevrolet. Please wait while we find an agent to assist you...*_
_*You have been connected to Fred.*_
_*Fred: Hi! How may I help you?
*_
_*Jim: On Cruzen with keyless entry/keyless start, if you exit the car with the fob while the engine is running, does the engine shut off and the doors lock when the fob gets out of range?
*_
_*Fred: Thank you for contacting us. I will look into that for you, one moment please.
*_
_*Fred: My records are showing that the engine will continue to run for 10 minutes, after being remote started. This info is located on page 1-5 of the Cruze owners manual.
*_
_*Jim: I did see that in the manual. I am asking if you are in the car, start it with the start button on the dash and then exit the car with the fob, will the engine shut down when the fob gets out of range. This normally locks the car doors, but will it shut the engine down if it was running?
*_
_*Fred: One moment please.
*_
_*Fred: I was not able to find that info in my resources. You may want to check' with a dealership, or customer assistance.*_"

By the way, one moment is roughly equivalent to 2-3 minutes in Mumbai. 

So, I'm back to the forum folks looking for an answer to the OP. The reason I am asking is for security reasons. If it works like that, it might well be worth the $300 on a 2LT.


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

When my wife gets home at 4 I'll try it, unless someone beats me to it!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> For those of you that have this feature, what happens if you exit the car while the engine is running and walk away with the fob? Does the engine shut down and the doors lock when you get out of range? Or, do you just get warning chimes?




Jim Frye,
If you start your vehicle with the push button start and then exit the vehicle with the fob the vehicle will remain running. The doors will lock but you will have the fob with you so that will not be an issue. It you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

Correction Stacy....I just tried it,... Start car with pushbutton, exit vehicle, car continues running, Doors DO NOT Lock!!! I have locks set in infotainment for autolock on exit, that does not happen if you exit with car running.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Stuie said:


> Correction Stacy....I just tried it,... Start car with pushbutton, exit vehicle, car continues running, Doors DO NOT Lock!!! I have locks set in infotainment for autolock on exit, that does not happen if you exit with car running.


Thanks Stewart. By the way, what is the range of the fob? At what distance does it unlock/lock the doors?


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, it's in the garage and I could see if from 200' and it still works,


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Thanks Stewart. By the way, what is the range of the fob? At what distance does it unlock/lock the doors?


I seem to get my car to respond from up to 1000 ft away. I do not have the remote start, but I can sit at my desk watch my car when I hit the lock and see the lights flash. Beats the [email protected][email protected]! out of my Alero(almost had to stand on top of the car for the fob to work)!!! The Alero had an aftermarket key less entry installed tho. As sensitive as it is I am always afraid to come back with the trunk open.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

I have the sriv, australian version.

I push the button, when you walk about 15M away from the car, the doors automatically lock.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

R1XSTA said:


> I have the sriv, australian version.
> 
> I push the button, when you walk about 15M away from the car, the doors automatically lock.


Do they unlock when you get back into range?


----------

